# Lyoto sig



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

Could someone make me a sig out of this picture? 1000 cred







no shogun only lyoto


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

To be honest that is a really poor picture to work with, its to small and making pics bigger makes them blurry, second the way the arm is cut off on the left side makes it difficult to place anywhere but on the left hand side which leaves alot of dead space to work with.

here are a couple similar but better pics.


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

yes that one you posted with shogun in it is even better then my original thank you.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How is this?


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

wow thanks a lot it's great and it was quick I like your work you should keep it up.

EDIT: it keeps saying it is too large when upload it. nvm i changed format thanks a lot


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

dont upload it just put it in


----------

